# All Quiet on the Western Front



## TN2IC (20 Jun 2007)

Can anyone name the theme song at the start of the old 1930 movie, All Quiet on the Western Front? It is a blur in my head now. I want to add it to my collections.


----------



## 3rd Herd (25 Jun 2007)

TN2IC,
problem with your request:

"Milestone’s innovative techniques (which would later be recycled by Spielberg for Schindler's List & Saving Private Ryan) were actually altered. The most appalling of which, being the added music by the theaters—one theater even went so far as to remove the scene with the dying Frenchman entirely! Milestone intentionally left out the music, thus adding realism, and deliberately avoided sugarcoating the film with propaganda. However in some theaters typical music was carelessly added in order to fulfill audiences’ expectations…thus defeating the purpose of all Milestone’s work." 

Then over the years; "To begin with, All Quiet... was made in both silent and sound versions, since not every theater had adopted the new technology by 1930. The LOC labored to restore the original soundtrack, removing distracting layers of music and sound effects added over the years. The original track attempted to recreate, as closely as possible, being in a war zone. The experience is so intense, two older couples walked out of the NCMA screening after the first bombardment. The 1934 re-release was 90 minutes long, 45 minutes shorter than the original. A 1939 release added an extra reel of news footage at the beginning and end, with a narrator decrying the rise of Nazism. In 1950, there was a Cold War version, with swing music added at the end. In 1984 a dubbed reconstruction aired on West German television. One of the prints used in that restoration was from the personal collection of Joseph Goebbels, who had denounced the film at the premiere and burned Remarque's novel. Ironically, All Quiet...'s greatest enemy had contributed to its preservation." (http://www.moviediva.com/MD_root/reviewpages/MDAllQuietWesternFront.htm)

here is the trailier:

All Quiet on the Western Front - US Home Video Trailer http://www.liberatedfilms.com/film-4121-All%20Quiet%20on%20the%20Western%20Front%20-%20US%20Home%20Video%20Trailer


----------

